# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Trip to Baltimore Aquarium - IMAGE INTENSIVE



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

Went to the Baltimore Aquarium today and since
I hadn't seen the tank in Barnes & Noble, I checked
that out first.

Its quite a sight!

I took 6 pictures of it and stitched them together
so that you'd be able to see all the detail!
Here's a small picture...the bigger one is worth the
download!

*CLICK ON BELOW LINK FOR SMALL PICTURE*
http://www.aquaticscape.com/offsite/barnesnoble_small.jpg

*CLICK ON BELOW LINK FOR LARGE PICTURE*
http://www.aquaticscape.com/offsite/barnesnoble.jpg

To give you an idea of scale - the angel fish are 9" deep! E. uragyaensis on the left
is probably about 2 ft+ tall!



































































































































































-
Ghazanfar Ghori

[This message was edited by Jay Luto on Mon January 05 2004 at 07:16 AM.]


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

Went to the Baltimore Aquarium today and since
I hadn't seen the tank in Barnes & Noble, I checked
that out first.

Its quite a sight!

I took 6 pictures of it and stitched them together
so that you'd be able to see all the detail!
Here's a small picture...the bigger one is worth the
download!

*CLICK ON BELOW LINK FOR SMALL PICTURE*
http://www.aquaticscape.com/offsite/barnesnoble_small.jpg

*CLICK ON BELOW LINK FOR LARGE PICTURE*
http://www.aquaticscape.com/offsite/barnesnoble.jpg

To give you an idea of scale - the angel fish are 9" deep! E. uragyaensis on the left
is probably about 2 ft+ tall!



































































































































































-
Ghazanfar Ghori

[This message was edited by Jay Luto on Mon January 05 2004 at 07:16 AM.]


----------



## brbarkey (Nov 17, 2004)

Ghazanfar...cool pictures I bet you had a blast. That first tank is awsome...how many gallons is it? could you tell what type of lights were over the tank? I wonder how much ferts they have to use









brb


----------



## SoCalSar (Feb 4, 2003)

Fantastic pictures Ghazanfar! Wow, that tank is off the hook. I wish there was a planted tank of that scale in San Diego. Come to think of it, I don't know of any planted aquaria on display here!

I have a plant ID question. The echinodorus on the left side, sitting on the shelf. Does anyone know the species? I have exactly the same plant in a tank but I haven't been able to find a positive match picture-wise until now. I think it may be x. barthii (Red Mellon), or x. Rubin (Red Rubin). Thanks Ghazi!


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

Could be Echinodorus sp. 'Oriental'. It's not one of the larger growing types and 
has that coloration.

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

Very cool!!

Hey can you get some clippings for me?

Actually I wonder if they do prune the tank at all and what they do with the clippings or runners and what not.

Mike
http://fish.silver-fox.us

[This message was edited by mm12463 on Sun January 04 2004 at 07:59 PM.]


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

I'm in the process of trying to get in touch
with the person / persons incharge of taking
care of that setup. Should have some answers
soon!

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Awesome pictures, man! Baltimore; I will go visit there someday then!


----------



## ScottH. (May 13, 2004)

Great pics, Ghazanfar, that looks like a really cool place to go to. Too bad I live a little too far away to visit it. It would be neat to have a place like that near me.

It sure would be neat to have that tank in your living room. I would not even need a t.v. I would just sit there and gaze into the tank and never leave the couch. Simply amazing!

My goal is a sea of green.


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

Keep that in mind! You may soon get an additional
reason to visit the area









-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Ghazanfar Ghori:
> I'm in the process of trying to get in touch
> ...


Ron Nelson is in charge of that tank.

-------------
Regards,
Jay Luto


----------



## Bigslow (Jan 8, 2004)

Great Pics!
I went to Baltimore/ D.c. for New Years.
I Took alot of pics of the tank in [email protected] also.
Thats a Nice LARGE tank.

Watch My Tailights !!!


----------



## Aim (Dec 31, 2003)

cool pix and super awesome tanks. !! I love the frontosa !!


----------



## benny (Feb 4, 2004)

Fantastic pictures! Thanks for sharing!

I was there in March 03 too. But I could only visit the one inside Barnes and Noble. Great tank!

Wish I had more time. Would sure like to visit again

Cheers,


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

What are the ball park numbers on the tanks size? I can tell it's big, but have trouble descerning it's actual size. Looks to be very tall. Atleast 40". Are those angles and discus full grown? Did you notice any shrimp or other members of a clean up crew?

Beautiful tank! Beutiful pictures!

Good work








Karl

------------------------------
Karl's Parts And Construction Journal 
Karl's 125 aquascape


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

Hey everyone. Look at the smaller pic

If you kinda step back from your monitor and just glare at the image, the anacharis kinda looks like the falling lettrs from the Matrix movies. It's especially apparenet if you ignore the first 30% of the tank on the left.

Yes, off topic, but does anyone else notice that?

------------------------------
Karl's Parts And Construction Journal 
Karl's 125 aquascape


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Awesome pictures...Love the close-ups of the fish & flowers...The scenery is beutiful.


----------



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

All those beautiful shots, and not a single Dendrobates?


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

Dendrobates? LOL! They're elusive!
However...just give me 3-4 months. I'm
in the process of thinking about putting
together a vivarium. Dendrobates galore!

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## joshua (Oct 14, 2003)

Ghazanfar, what kind of camera and setup are you using to get such awesome shots?!
Are you using a macro lens of anykind?
Keep up the great work!

JC


----------



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

Look forward to pics of the viv, Ghazanfar. Have you hooked into www.frognet.org? I HIGHLY recommend it for any serious viv/dendro keeper (as well as their gallery for a little inspiration).


----------

